# Whats your best/most ambitious conversion?



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Just curious to find out how much effort people put into their conversions. Its a massive part of the hobby for me, i'm currently planning a Baneblade "church", complete with organ, pulpit and SoB celestians to deal with the rabble...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

A zombie chimera filled with zombies, limbs and heads sticking out of every hatch, unfortinatly the chimera was deformed. Fail
A valk filled with zombies, to cheap.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I haven't gotten to large vehicles yet, but this squad of Veteran Ork Hunters is probably my most converted. I'm working on a squad of 'Special Ops' marines right now. I'm only halfway done, but I'll post those pics when I finish.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

lav25gunner said:


> I haven't gotten to large vehicles yet, but this squad of Veteran Ork Hunters is probably my most converted. I'm working on a squad of 'Special Ops' marines right now. I'm only halfway done, but I'll post those pics when I finish.


Wow for a sec I though I was look at an ork mob, then I noticed it was Smurf orks....Smurks.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Lol... Smurks :biggrin:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a partially completed Kraken-like monster that I was working on for a friend. It was going to be a giant Tzeentchian daemon prince, modeled after the Ogdru-jahad from Hellboy. With all its tentacles out and waving its about 12" long and 8" wide. But as I said its not done. I have the bulk of the whole thing done but not the details.

Other than that maybe the stuff in my Chaos Project Log, among them scratch built obliterators and a heavily converted vindicator (that's still being worked on).

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Plarz (Jan 25, 2007)

Mine would have to be the Chaos Dwarf Centaurs I did as a commission. It was less conversion and more kitbash.

When all was said and done, they looked pretty good though:










You can check out the project here.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would have to say that my Tzeentch Daemon Prince has been mine:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats one Angry blue bastard! I happen to have the same Conversion as my most "Wtf" job.


----------



## Martini Henrie (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmmm, not sure if it was my most difficult, but my Swarmlord was quite tough to get finished. I must have made 5 or 6 different types of sword/arm combinations before I settled on what I did. 

I just can't help converting or just adjusting minis as I go. That's probably why so many of my armies are 'almost' finished :ireful2:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

For me right now I am in the middle of a almost fully converted vampire count army. Most of it is made up of high elves as bases. 

In terms of single models my WH exorcists are probably my most ambitious at the time. Most of it was scratch built and it had open hatches and everything.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

mine has to be my plague tower of nurgle (not done yet :lazy2
sorry about it being a pdf :blush:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Not very Nurgly is it with a DA angel on the front?


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

that's why its not finished yet
Anyway i think it looks a bit like mortarion
any ideas on how to give it a sythe?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

My chaos dread. This was my first real use of GS. I like him.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh goodness, don't get me started on all my super heavies and zombie conversions which will never see the light of day...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Probably my master of the forge with conversion beamer, though he is back on the table atm to sort out the servo arm.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> My chaos dread. This was my first real use of GS. I like him.


Thats one Angry looking bastard. Reminds me of a crack head.....trying to cut open my skull for more crack :victory:


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

Recently done a Looted tank and a few months back my trukk. Would like to do a Battlewagon soon.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm... it's either Deff Wraith II










Or my Nurgle Lord made using the Skaven Warlord from Island of Blood:










Take your pick.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

How far will I go? 

I bought four Hive tyrants to make the swarmlord. Needed two tails and four swords like in the artwork, so... 










I have few qualms about buying whatever I need to do something properly before I resort to improvising. My next ambition beyond my orks (in project logs) is to buy an arachnorok and use the arse end in a tervigon conversion with a carnifex kit.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

I got loads, but I'd say the my most would be the MkII verison of the Bronco (Rhino Conversion). All that is stopping me really is that I want the side interior doors to slide shut with absolutely no gap. It's pretty close, but I want it tight. I've got the rear door ramp to already mechanically open and close. The Youtube video shows both models.
Bronco


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

*Magnus the Red*

This one's a work in progress, and I've been documenting it on my website.

http://www.ldsknights.org/web/guest/magnus-the-red


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Dusty's Corner said:


> I got loads, but I'd say the my most would be the MkII verison of the Bronco (Rhino Conversion). All that is stopping me really is that I want the side interior doors to slide shut with absolutely no gap. It's pretty close, but I want it tight. I've got the rear door ramp to already mechanically open and close. The Youtube video shows both models.
> Bronco


That Bronco is freakin sweet a mate repreprep!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> I would have to say that my Tzeentch Daemon Prince has been mine:


As a tau player I hate this. As a Chaos player THIS IS FING SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Convered the baneblade kit to a stormsword before the shadowsword kit came out. Built a Leviathan out of a 1:16 scale sturmtiger. Bits built a warhound and am scratchbuilding a reaver.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I initially started on a small Tzneetch force and was very much so inspired and ambitious to make it the most beautiful things I ever made... I can't really go into all the details, but things went wrong and it ground to a halt. Despite how good they came out, I have bittersweet feelings over them now.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know about 'best' as these are all currently works-in-progress and I need to get a camera to do pics for thoughts/opinions and maybe for suggestions when I'm stuck.
In terms of 'ambitious', they may all prove to be a bit too much for my meagre talents..? But I'm not afraid of a (lot of) challenge(s all at once) and I'm going to give these a really good attempt -if not execution- all the same.
Just pick whichever one of these takes your fancy...too many projects, *so* little time:
1) Ork Boy Mob themed on the "Once Upon A Time In Mexico/Desperado/El Mariachi" films;
2) Ork Dragster/Hot Rod from a Devilfish;
3) Nurgle Five-wheeled superheavy (will be a 'counts as' Plaguereaper).
4) Dark Eldar Mantis-style Chronos Engine (& probably another one based on a Mantis Shrimp too);
5) Trying to convert a couple of AOBR Marines into Grey Knights (I don't know if anyone thinks this is a lame/stupid idea -?- but there's no way I can afford £25 for 5 guys);
6) "Fiendgrinder" [TM - lol];
7) "Defilerpod" [TM too ];
8) Scratchbuilt Ork Stompa;
9) Imperial Guard Valkyrie-to-helicopter build/conversion;
10) Scratchbuilt Ork Stompa;
11) Cadian Cold One Rough Rider squad;
12) Some assorted buildings made out of video tapes, tubing and random household stuff (a la the brilliant Necromundicon website);
13) Dreadnought vs Dreadnought duel/diorama as a tribute to some album artwork (possibly including a scratchbuilt Ork Deff Dred? <shudder>);
14) Marine Rifleman Dreadnought made from as much as I can of the 'Aegis Defence Line' set + plastictubing/card (might also try to make another one which is truer to the design of the original Battletech 'Mech of the same name too);
15) Warhammer Fantasy Wood Elf Tree-Dragon (counts as the 'Sisters of Twilight');
16-26+?) Wraithlord Aspect Warriors (one for every Aspect and a Ranger, but not Harlequins).

In terms of futurebuilds which are further down the line, I had thoughts about various Eldar-things:
I might have a go at trying to replicate an Eldar FW Hornet from a regular Falcon tank;
1st Generation (Epic) Eldar Wave Serpent 40k-scale build(?);
If the Stompa turns out okay, maybe even a 40K-scale Eldar Bright Stallion Knight (based on the old Epic model)?

Wish me luck, Heretics (I think I'm really going to need it!).


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Mine is maybe this Deathguard army, I converted and painted this before 2 years for my friend, LR is now selled to Slovakia, I think...

Unpainted LR:

























Some Plague marines:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

This......



















.........or this for my most ambitious.










Both shamefully unfinished.

Best, well I dunno, my favourite finished thing at this time is still this looted wagon.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Vash, wtf is that thing in the 3rd pic?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Damn, ViscountVash! 

Wraithlord that's an Epic Knight Questor?!

The Slaaneshi Epic Knight level-titan.

And man that thing looks amazing!

Pardon me while I page back and +rep you.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> I would have to say that my Tzeentch Daemon Prince has been mine:


you make me sad


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

my best conversion.. or the one i think was the smoothest and most effective is.
my conversion of a AoBR dreadnaught to have a venerable front.










my to date most ambitious was








never finished though :\


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

My most ambitious conversion so far is actually rather simple...I'm not a great sculptor when it comes to green stuff so I try and keep it simple to my limited abilities.
I've been working on a custom Chaos Lord that is not complete yet.









His left hand is removable with 3 weapon options (bolter, bolt pistol, and plasma pistol). I still want to make one more with a pointing finger.



And his back pack can be swaped with a set of wings.


All these are magnetized to allow WYSIWYG.

I wanted a dragon look to him so his cloak was given some scales, his shoulder pads are the heads of 2 fantasy cold ones and his helm is the top of an old Lizardmen Salamander. The lower jaw around his waist is the upper jaw of a Carnifex head.









His body and legs are regular CSM parts bulked out and lengthened and his arms are from a terminator to give him a larger more impressive build (and to allow the magnets to seat inside his wrist).

He's not great and almost to "busy" with all the dragon parts but I wanted him to stand out amongst my Word Bearers.

Currently his chest seems to plain to me and his legs need some work. The knee pads look weird because I intend to paint them like the Horus eye (maybe)


----------



## DawnOfXenos (Apr 28, 2010)

My swarm lord


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine would have to be the entire Sanguinary priesthood. Let me specify. Two Sanguinary novitates, three Sanguinary priests in power armor with power weapons, three Sanguinary priests with jump packs and power weapons, three terminator Sanguinary priests, three Sanguinary priests on bikes and a re-do of Brother Corbullo looking more like a high priest and less like a marine with a big ass chalice. Another I want to mention is that they are being based on the Dark Angels robed marines. I thought they would be easily identified on the field and would look really sharp painted with dark red armor and stark white robes. This is a WIP I have made one of the priest in power armor with power sword, one of the terminators using the Lord Draigo model as base and both novitates. I needed to do this because I hate the current models for the Sanguinary priests. I love to convert and hate converting metal models unless I don't have to cut anything on them. I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------

